# Available rats in Wisconsin?



## ChloeJ

Hi! I'm hoping to bring home a pair of male rats in about two or three weeks. I still need to prepare the cage and stuff like that, but I've been looking to see if there's any adoptable rats near me beforehand with no luck. I live in a suburb of Milwaukee and I can't drive too far because my dad would have to drive me. I looked on Craigslist and there's a trio of rats which isn't an option for me. The only rats available at the Humane Society or HAWs are elderly, females, or in a trio. Do any of you know of a good breeder in the area or a rescue I might not know about?


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan

The Seoul virus really did a number on WI breeders.

I don't know anything about these breeders so please don't take this as any sort of endorsement. You'll want to do your own research on these breeders to find out whether or not you trust them.

RiffRaff Rex Rattery is in Milwaukee. Within a couple hours drive from you, I also found A Rat's Tale Rattery and Cosmic Curls Rattery.


----------



## ChloeJ

Thank you very much! I'll look into these breeders when I get home as Facebook is blocked on my school Chromebook. Hopefully they're intact after all of the Seoul stuff.


----------



## ChloeJ

I sent the ratteries messages with no response. Luckily, there's a pair of female rats adoptable at HAWs which is near me, but I fear that it'll take me too long to prepare and they'll be gone by the time I'm ready for them. My mom isn't giving me a sure yes yet (she will, I'm positive), so I can't even order the cage until she does.


----------



## Grotesque

Check the local shelters. There are almost always sweet adoptable boys. There were 2 brothers in my local shelter for a long time but they were just adopted yesterday. Check around. Try Petfinder. If there aren't any, try in a week. You will find some quickly. I'm in Racine, WI and I have connections. Let me know when you are ready and I can help find some for you.


----------



## ChloeJ

My mom said yes! I'll be ordering the cage this Saturday (I would sooner but today is her birthday), so when it comes, I'll get the cage ready and officially start looking for rats. I just found out that my dad can drive up to an hour away and I'm currently eyeing up a bunch of babies at the Jefferson Humane Society, hopefully they won't be gone by the time I'm ready for them.


----------



## Grotesque

The ones in Jefferson have been there for quite a while. I doubt they will be going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## ChloeJ

STILL looking for rats. I'm a secondary option for this pair of rats at HAWs, so I'll find out if they were adopted or not by the people who originally put them on hold tomorrow. The chances of them not picking them up today are slim, however. Extremely slim. I'm feeling so discouraged. I have my setup ready and everything, but Craigslist and Petfinder are basically empty.


----------



## Grotesque

Its not a race.  The right rats are worth waiting for. I promise.


----------



## ChloeJ

Grotesque said:


> Its not a race.  The right rats are worth waiting for. I promise.


I actually ended up getting two young, beautiful males from the Ozaukee Humane Society just yesterday. I'll be making a post about them soon. They're still a little cautious of me, but I can just tell they'll become really comfortable in a few days/weeks. I named one of them Beau (he's black on his head and white on his body) and one of them Ace (he's albino).


----------



## Grotesque

Aww congrats!


----------

